# Cropping to a specific size



## sandybro (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I know that there must be plenty of threads about this issue, but after having read many posts I still havent found the answer to my cropping problem. 

I would like to get a photo with the dimensions of 1300 x 2000. how can I do that. I have tried to crop it before exporting but I am not able to get the exact right dimensions. I have tried to figure out the aspect ratio and enter that but then nothing has happened, I have tried on export with the dimensions set to 1300 x 2000 but it came out a different size. 

I am new to LR and I am sure one of you wonderful people out there can help me out very easily.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Sandy


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 12, 2013)

Set your crop aspect ratio to 13x20.
Crop the image to your taste
Export with the Long Side set to 2000 PX


----------



## erro (Feb 12, 2013)

As Rikk said. You crop to a ratio, then you export to a size.


----------



## sandybro (Feb 12, 2013)

I knew there are wonderful people out there!! thanks so much Rikk and Robert, you were a big big help!!

thanks,
Sandy


----------

